# This Years Halloween Costume



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All
Thought I'd share what I'm planning on doing for this years Halloween Costume. (Still new to the forum, so I hope I've put this in the right place :jol

A friend of mine asked me if I would do a Star Wars character for his Works Childrens Activity Day.
I did Darth Maul - Didnt get any other pictures from the day 
If I'd thought about it I would have took a close up picture.
Took me 4 hours to paint my face and glue the horns on my head. Learnt a lot about painting my face, going to try and cut the time down and get some better fitting horns and maybe if I find time modify the Master Replicas Lightsaber to glow brighter


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

You did a great job! I bet the kids loved it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

That Darth Maul rocks!!! Now about that Stormtrooper.......is the rest of the costume at the dry cleaners? lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Your Darth Maul is very good!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 



Fiend4Halloween said:


> That Darth Maul rocks!!! Now about that Stormtrooper.......is the rest of the costume at the dry cleaners? lol


lol Yeah my mate borrowed my helmet, the rest of the costume was in pieces, I'd not finished building it 
Maybe next year when I've finished my clone trooper Commander Rex


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You make a lovely Darth


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

very good. you did the make up yourself?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look hot, in a creepy sort of way.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very good job on maul, he was by far the best character out of the whole 3 new movies.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

I sure did, it took ages!



GothicCandle said:


> very good. you did the make up yourself?


----------

